# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Branch Warren

## ibiza69

this is branch warren, a new ifbb pro, he won the npc usa in 2001 and also won the teen usa a while back.

----------


## ibiza69

sick!!!!!!!

----------


## ibiza69

.

----------


## LI Ape

He has a sick set of wheels, this is what i aspire for!

----------


## Canes4Ever

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Billy Boy

Good definition in the legs!

----------


## silverfox

Very good shape and size for someone only 5'8", i believe there is write up on him in new MD mag.

----------


## LI Ape

...

----------


## LI Ape

I hope my legs look like this come June 8th!

----------


## Fullback57

Bro's got some sweet wheels on him

----------


## GhostFace

Impressive cuts in the quads.

----------


## Dizzy Lizzy

Heck ya Branch is awesome! I saw a tape of his posing a week out from that show. He looked so incredible! His legs are so freaky freaky freaky! Can't wait for his pro debut!

----------


## defdaz

Er, how much potential does this guy have??!?!?!?!?!?!

OMG!!! Awesome!

def

----------


## Canes4Ever

1

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Canes4Ever

3

----------


## Canes4Ever

4

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## Canes4Ever

6

----------


## Canes4Ever

7

----------


## Canes4Ever

8

----------


## Canes4Ever

9

----------


## Canes4Ever

10

----------


## ibiza69

thanks canes. damn, pics 5 and 7 are unreal. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Dr. Derek

He is just simply awesome....................

----------


## B-A-M-F

hey do u guys know if this guy is a professional wrestler(WWF), or if i am mixing names up, if so he was a bad ass wrestler(collegically,

----------


## Canes4Ever

11

----------


## Canes4Ever

55

----------


## Canes4Ever

56

----------


## Canes4Ever

57

----------


## dieslgrl

this guy looked F#$%ing awesome on stage at the Nationals.. I thought for sure he had the overall... but I guess not...

dg

----------


## Buddha_Red

My god

the wheels on that guy are insane!

----------


## Japan man

very rarely do you see the hip flexers so vibratly; this dude knows how to diet! he's a monster!

----------


## BIG R

Yeah, This guy is the real deal. I see him all of the time at the Dallas, Tx. local shows. He deserved PRO status this year. So did Johnny Jackson. They are both from Dallas, TX.

Big R, :Strong:

----------


## NiceGuy

godly quads! :EEK!:

----------


## ARABIAN_FREAK

Now if that guy was able to get huge without incresing his stomach size (gut size) then he will be up there with jay cutler!

----------


## Commander_Bash

I read in a flex magazine how he tore his bicep doing i think 130 pound curls crazy......hes like i started with 5 pounds and worked my way back up this guy is sick

----------


## palme

Very impressive quads!

----------


## doublewide

Where is this guy from? Texas? I think I recognize him.

----------


## doublewide

Never mind, I see he is from Dallas. I think he used to work out at the same gym Ronnie Coleman trains at in Arlington, Metroflex.

----------


## Pontiac1971

Here we go again.....

27

----------


## Pontiac1971

28

----------


## Pontiac1971

29 
Doug Jabalee and Branch Warren.

----------


## Pontiac1971

30

----------


## Pontiac1971

31

----------


## Pontiac1971

32

----------


## Pontiac1971

33

----------


## Pontiac1971

34

----------


## Pontiac1971

35

----------


## Pontiac1971

36

----------


## Pontiac1971

37

----------


## Pontiac1971

38

----------


## Pontiac1971

39

----------


## Pontiac1971

40

----------


## Pontiac1971

41

----------


## Pontiac1971

42

----------


## Pontiac1971

43

----------


## Pontiac1971

44

----------


## Pontiac1971

45

----------


## Pontiac1971

46

----------


## Pontiac1971

47

----------


## Pontiac1971

48

----------


## Pontiac1971

49

----------


## Pontiac1971

50

----------


## Padawan

He looks great. I wish all pros would maintain that tiny waist. Mass is awesome, but there is still the overall look that I think modern pros are forgoing in exchange for monsterous, deformed, mass.

----------


## demetri

Can someone say freak show?

----------


## Pinch

branch is awesome, he trains at southlake training center in southlake dallas

its 2 miles from my dads house and i met him there on accident, lol

i went to workout and i didn't even know he went there, but later i found out he is a personal trainer there

i might get personal training from him, its like $450 for 10 sessions

i might ask him for some pics of me and him, but i'll see if he lets me, heh

anyways, mad props to branch i hope he gets first place at a pro show soon, or appears in the olympia

----------


## Sigmund Froid

Unfortunately, he has a receding hairline. Should have taken some finasteride with all that test.

-SF

----------


## dam225

Does any one know when his next comp is?

D

----------

